# VR Halloween



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Cheap hockey mask: $5

Yellow poncho: $2

Bucket of chicken: $12

Slash dressed up as that asshole Buckethead: ****ING PRICELESS.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I wish I could remember where I saw the pic, but there's one of Slash as Buckethead and Weiland as Axl Rose. It really is ****ing priceless.

So, where's Raxl with a Chinese Democracy update?


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

They got all the pics up on Metal Sludge.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

This is the best....


----------

